# FS: Breeding Discus pair!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I want to sell 2 my breeding Discus pairs.

1. Red Turk female 5" and Brilliant Turk 7" male $300


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

2. Cobalt pair, the male is 7" and the female is 6". $350


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish!!!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Love that cobalt pair


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Very healthy discus......becoming a big fan for Brilliant Turks.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

josephl said:


> Love that cobalt pair


The male is smaller than your Mercury 1" Joseph. I am trying to raise my red turk to get maximum size as yours 


catgoldfish said:


> Very nice fish!!!!!


Thanks bro


seanyuki said:


> Very healthy discus......becoming a big fan for Brilliant Turks.


So, your next contest will be Brilliant Turks, Francis?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Saving money now ......hoping to get a group of Stendker Brilliant Turks.



ndnhuy said:


> The male is smaller than your Mercury 1" Joseph. I am trying to raise my red turk to get maximum size as yours
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> So, your next contest will be Brilliant Turks, Francis?


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

The colbalt pairs are very nice and big. I have seen them in person. I love them. I wish to have them but I don't have spare tank for them. May be I should get 20 gallon tank and get them.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump........


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Saving money now ......hoping to get a group of Stendker Brilliant Turks.


Gotta love those Stendkers eh!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

crimper said:


> Gotta love those Stendkers eh!


Stenkler and Alex Discus are really nice. They are all my dream fishes.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

They are on hold for breeding


----------

